# Problem croc at school today



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2011)

We had a large salty move into an area where it was a little too close for comfort, just over the backfence of our school and right next to houses. It took a dog last night and was showing that it wasn't 'man shy' which they usually are at the size of this one (apparently over 4m).

The police and ringers came out to shoot it. The pic isn't great but if you look closely, the men standing on the police car had rifles. I'll see if i can get some better shots later today. Pic was taken from the staff room balcony.

Not sure if it has been shot yet, some people are saying it was and some are saying it wasn't. Will be sure to get some pics of the animal when they drag it out.


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 22, 2011)

keep us posted very interesting


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 22, 2011)

Is that where you go swimming after work Gordo?


----------



## mungus (Feb 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Is that where you go swimming after work Gordo?


 
Might be.............lol


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 22, 2011)

so are they not gonna bother trying to capture and relocate it?


----------



## guzzo (Feb 22, 2011)

One problem croc they shot when I was in kakadu was given to the traditional owners for food so I suppose this will be the case here too.


----------



## Reffy (Feb 22, 2011)

dont you just love Darwin


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 22, 2011)

They are certainly on the move up here at the moment.
Can't see the point in shooting it though.
The amount of water around it will probably just be replaced by another.

Meanwhile at another billabong
Huge croc caught at NT swimming hole - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## guzzo (Feb 22, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> They are certainly on the move up here at the moment.
> Can't see the point in shooting it though.
> The amount of water around it will probably just be replaced by another.
> 
> ...


 
Replaced with another! your right there.....prob replaced with another 5 where Gordo is


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> keep us posted very interesting



Just heard it has been killed. Was shot several times and went under. No one is game to retrieve the body yet... i think they are waiting on getting boat out so the can tie it up and drag it ashore.



Waterrat said:


> Is that where you go swimming after work Gordo?



Haha! I'm terrified of water up here, i wont even walk in the grass next to the rivers and billabongs without a rifle!



dale1988 said:


> so are they not gonna bother trying to capture and relocate it?



Crocs, especially the big males, do not relocate well. There have been several studies done that show crocs will home back to their original location, even from thousands of kilometres away. 

Most crocs are wary of people, this one is not. It has taken a dog and has been hanging around for the last few weeks. It was living only metres from peoples back yards (including mine) where there are no fences and crocs are known to hunt on land at night. The risk to human life from this animal is too great, it was it's time.



Darlyn said:


> They are certainly on the move up here at the moment.
> Can't see the point in shooting it though.
> The amount of water around it will probably just be replaced by another.
> 
> ...


 
There's thousands of them out this way and it's not the only one in the area but because of how cheeky it is it needs to be removed.



guzzo said:


> Replaced with another! your right there.....prob replaced with another 5 where Gordo is



This is the second one that has been shot in the last week. Last year we had two in peoples back yards (including one 3.5m jobbie) that i know of and the previous year there were two large ones either shot or removed from the communities streets. They definately aren't going extinct out here.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anymore news or pics?!?!?!?!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh funny you should ask Jay. The big one was killed yesterday but the body sunk after being shot, i spoke to the police they are waiting for the body to bloat and float to the surface before it is retrieved. But a second large croc turned up yesterday afteroon which was also shot this morning. This pic was taken while they were looking for the second croc.

Both of them were very large 4m+ animals.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, 2 crocs in a number of days.

Do they pose much of a threat to the locals? ie- do the locals use the local waterways for fishing etc etc?

It is a shame they have to be killed, but i can see why it is necessary.

Keep us updated with pics of the animals once they have been recovered!!!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 23, 2011)

I understand the situation, still, trophy hunters would have paid big $$$ for the two crocks (could subsidise you salary LOL). Seems like bit of a waste. Are the croc hunters on the top of a 4WD scared to get into a boat and secure the bodies? They won't be much good bloated.


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow Gordo you should get danger money. I'd love to see a 4m croc in real life


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of crocs I took that are over 4 meters. 
The old one with the ribs showing has had his day and has been pushed out of his territory by younger stronger crocs (like in the other photo) and has to slink away in the shadows scavenging on whatever food he can find. 
This old croc can be a real danger to people as it is starving and often loose their fear of people as hunger sets in. 
Even an old hungry croc that has had its day in the sun is more than a match for a soft stupid person.
Often when there is flooding old crocs being pushed out of territory and young ones looking to establish territory can end up in places like Gordos back yard and both present a real danger.
View attachment 187759
View attachment 187758


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Wow, 2 crocs in a number of days.
> 
> Do they pose much of a threat to the locals? ie- do the locals use the local waterways for fishing etc etc?
> 
> ...



Yes the do Jay. The one that was shot yesterday took a dog in the days leading up and the ladies and kids do like to go fishing right on that spot.



Waterrat said:


> I understand the situation, still, trophy hunters would have paid big $$$ for the two crocks (could subsidise you salary LOL). Seems like bit of a waste. Are the croc hunters on the top of a 4WD scared to get into a boat and secure the bodies? They won't be much good bloated.



That water isn't deep enough for a boat of appropriate size and yeah, i'd be too scared to go out in a small dinghy. I'm not really sure of the real reason why they wont go and retrieve them. I'm not too happy that they are leaving it until it bloats up, something dead in the water will bring all the other crocs up to eat it. They really aren't thinking it through real well.



saximus said:


> Wow Gordo you should get danger money. I'd love to see a 4m croc in real life



Yes i should lol. They get old pretty quick when you enjoy fishing as much as i do! There's thousands of them that size around here. The biggest i've seen would rival sweetheart. They scare the [email protected] out of me!

Just saw them shoot a third croc.

There must be a really big buck that has moved into the billabong and pushed these fellas out or they are coming to eat the bodies of the other dead ones.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 23, 2011)

So... watched Rogue last night...


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 23, 2011)

Large croc shot dead after lurking near school - Yahoo!7


----------



## jham66 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wont be water there soon, just a sea of dead and bloated crocs.........


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 24, 2011)

Saw a fourth big croc just behind my house yesterday arvo along with two smaller animals. Pretty confident it got shot too. 

But i think i've worked out why they are moving like they are atm. The floodplain is flowing like a river with a significant current at the minute, which is unusual, so i think these crocs are moving out of the billabongs to find new territory while there is an easy path.


----------

